# Questions about 4:10 gears!



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

will they fit in the 05 goats... automatic...?? i found some and i wanna put them in but idk! somebody help!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I haven't heard about any that are out but if you did post a link please. Thinking about the 3.91's but 4.10's would be tempting.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, they are made for the rearend, nothing to do with the tranny configuration. I would think 4.10's would be too much for the auto being that it has a 3.06 first. I would like to know how it would do people on the dragstrip.

http://www.shop.gforce1320.com/cate...B74EB702599086C78A7.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=7


----------



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

well i really want a lot of umph! so idk how my car would do with 4:10s... 
would it be a good idea to get them?? i dont mind being a ginny pig..
what would be some problems i could possibly encounter with these gears??


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

They are out! 4.10 would be better suited for a m6. Most with a4 use 3.73 and say they trap at a perfect rpm with them. It depends on what your using you car for. The only negatives to me would be lower m.p.g. and the motor reving higher.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> They are out! 4.10 would be better suited for a m6. Most with a4 use 3.73 and say they trap at a perfect rpm with them. It depends on what your using you car for. The only negatives to me would be lower m.p.g. and the motor reving higher.


:agree


trackstar364 said:


> well i really want a lot of umph! so idk how my car would do with 4:10s...
> would it be a good idea to get them?? i dont mind being a ginny pig..
> what would be some problems i could possibly encounter with these gears??


Thats and expensive gunnia pig 
I'm taking a shot in the dark, but if your going to drag race with these gears you may run the risk of shifting in 4th before the traps. Thats just my guess, I don't know anyone with 4.10's.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

3.91 would be a better choice for the track, Something else to consider would be lack of traction on the launch through 3rd gear, 4.10 would be great if your a manual 6-spd. Far as gas mileage it may suffer ever so slightly as long as you can keep your foot out of it, Another suggestion would be for you guys with A4's, Stall converter 3200-3800 stall, Best bang for the buck far as performance, and depending on type of stall your gas mileage isn't affected all that much, Combine the two for a winning combination, I ran the times in my sig with the stock gears and a vigilante 2800 stall, 3.91's and FTI 3800 stall are the next mods hopefully for that low 7 second pass in the 1/8 mile.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Not in a Automatic, the torque curve of the LS, a stall would be a much better, like was said 3;73's IMO would be low enough, if your running the quarter


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Even with a M6 my 3.91 are almost too much. With any kind of bump in power getting the car to hook is an issue. IMHO 4.10s would be overkill. On the highway the M6 and the lean cruise feature of the '04 LS1 keeps the gas mileage tolerable.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't personally go any higher than 3.7x without being able to hand pick my gear ratios. I'd do 3.91's in a heartbeat if I could get a transmission with a 2.4-2.2:1 1st gear like the old M21s and M22s. I must say the 5th-6th jump sucks with the 3.46, makes rolling at 50 awkward.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

I would think before any gear changes are done a lot of math needs to be done after the engine is upgreated and you have all your hp and torq curves.

Then you look at the the gear ratios of your comebined tranny gear and differential, and then plot out your RPM/torque optimum ranges to see where things are. Should that not be the process?

mike
dms


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

if your planning on driving it at all, be ready to tach out 6k at 70 MPH! 
my friend had a 70 1/2 Z28 Camaro w/ 4 speed Muncie. he had a .410 rear. it could beat anything till he got to 90, then it fell on it's face. 

would this compare to a 4 speed muncie? i'm not sure


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

motoristx said:


> if your planning on driving it at all, be ready to tach out 6k at 70 MPH!
> my friend had a 70 1/2 Z28 Camaro w/ 4 speed Muncie. he had a .410 rear. it could beat anything till he got to 90, then it fell on it's face.
> 
> would this compare to a 4 speed muncie? i'm not sure


The 4 speed had a 1:1 4th gear compared to our 6th gear which is almost 1:2.

There's some good info here


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

svede1212 said:


> The 4 speed had a 1:1 4th gear compared to our 6th gear which is almost 1:2.
> 
> There's some good info here


Yep :cheers

My stock rear blew apart after 300+ runs at Englishtown during the last race of the year (I kid you not) in 2009. At least I planned on having some down time. Had a 3,200 Yank in it then & still do.

I now run 3.91's with a TrueTrak. I was told that these gears were to much for the A4 - before I bought them. Everyone said get 3.73's. 

But the 3.91's have been a god send. 

The drop off between gears (especially 1st to 2nd) is much greater on an A4 then an M6 - so the gears helped a lot. Especially for daily driving - no more lugging (stall helps to). I am about 3,200 to 3,500 rpms at 80mph in 4th on a highway now. Gas milage for highway cruising dropped at most 1.5mpg.

Big issue we all have is these cars are heavy as crap - so any drop off will hurt.

The car wants to shift into 4th just before the finish line at 6,300 rpms. 

I wonder if 4.11's wouldn't have been better. But then again - as Jerry will tell you - I race my car a lot - so I am looking for any advantage.

Now that being said - traction is a definite issue going to 3.91's - so the car has to have the suspension & tires setup to handle them off the line. 

4.11's gotta be even more fun to deal with off the line.

Steve


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

People who say a specific gear "will be to much" should explain what there talking about. So maybe the one question I have may help out here if anyone who is one interested can chime in
1. does the 4 speed auto shift into over drive at full throttle
This is very important because my Ford AOD did not shift into over drive at full throttle and 4:11 were "to much" for my 88 Mustang GT meaning I ran out of horsepower before reaching the quarter mile and had to hold the throttle floored past engine RPM range until I crossed the finish line. So here were my quarter mile times 
1 stock with 273's 15.12 89 MPH
2 shorty headers 4-11 15.28 86MPH
3 switch to 5 spead 411's 14.78 93 mph
So where your motor makes power and when it upshifts into 1:1 D and into OD will determine what gear ratio you can use


----------

